# source for "real" reloading data



## pennsyltucky (Oct 30, 2005)

where can i get load data for 10/12ga thats not printed by lawers? i want some good loads for steel in the 10ga especially.

wheres the 1 1/2oz loads with alliant's 2400? how can i get pressure info for making my own?

im just tired of the super conservative loads printed in all the books. uke:

can anyone help me out? id really appreciate it........


----------



## TN.Frank (Nov 12, 2005)

Most of the loads printed in the books ARE real world loads. The people that print the books use SAAMI pressure specs. to load their ammo.http://www.saami.org/ This is the "standard" that all major ammo manufactures use to load their factory ammo. If you go above their recomendations you do so at your own risk.


----------



## pennsyltucky (Oct 30, 2005)

sounds like u may be a writer for them.... 

they also work around a certain amount of recoil. and the steel loads are rarely over 1450fps. and they stay way under pressure (sometimes no more than 9000 psi) just to keep speeds down.

also they check patterns and other factors of the load that are mostly gun specific. i dont care how it patterns outta their guns, i will pattern it myself in my gun.

i want ALL the data they came up with for all those loads they didnt print.

i realize that those loads are to sammi specs. there are so many other combinations that work, and are to the same specs, why cant i find them? and info about them?

what about a load in the federal 10ga hull with steel powder and the sam-1 wad? i have a load for all the other hulls with those components..... what about the federal? soooo since all i have (or can even get) is federals, i have to experiment on my own the best i can. i dont like to do this. thats why im lookin for info on different loads than arent in the books.

also for the 10, all the books show the same loads. and they are way too few to justify my buying the book.

i guess i shouldve asked a more specific question..... who out there has data on loads that arent in the books (for whatever reason, good or bad) and how can i get it.
the load i shoot is an excellent load for steel; speed, pattern, string, consistency, perfect. better than any ive tried out of a book. i just dont know what the pressure is. i have a good idea because ive been doing this for a while, but guessing really isnt the best way to go about it.........


----------



## TN.Frank (Nov 12, 2005)

The only other way that you could work up a load is to buy a pressure barrel and start loading. When you reach the proper pressure then you can check and see which load you're using and write it down in your own book.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

I'll agree that guessing isn't the best way to go about it. It sounds like you are really serious about reloading. I suggest you get a chronograph and a strain gauge to measure your speed and pressures. Taking info from the net at face value is a lot like playing Russian roulette. There are enough wack jobs out there that will publish dangerous crap just for grins. It seems as if you've made good progress up to now. Get some more tools and you might get some awesome, yet safe loads together. Burl


----------



## pennsyltucky (Oct 30, 2005)

thankyou both for the help
ive got the chrony, but i have no experience with the pressure equipment. is there a place to purchase this equipment? expensive?

what is a strain gauge? ive heard of a pressure barrel before, but i just assumed it was high buck scientific equipment. i never looked into it. but it seems like ur both right that it may be the next logical step for me.

im not exactly new to reloading, but im sure alot of u have way more experience and knowledge than i do. and i really appreciate the help. maybe ill actually come up with somethin good and we can all benefit......


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

ballistic products and precision reloading have some good high velocity reloading data for use with their components, most of the newer and higher velocity stuff is using Alliant Steel Powder, and a little bit smaller shot charges, at least with the 12 ga. They do some in the 12 ga over 1700 fps.


----------



## pennsyltucky (Oct 30, 2005)

found this good little piece.... i think i may get one
http://www.shootingsoftware.com/ftp/Ins ... 0rifle.pdf


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

http://www.reloadingspecialties.com/

They have one of the best high velocity steel shot manuals.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

All companies that make wads sell recipe books using their wads.

www.ballisticproducts.com
www.precisionreloading.com
www.reloadingspecialties.com

RSI is available at....www.bucksrunsports.com

If you want to try some free recipes,there are also some avaiable at
www.alliantpowder.com using all of the above company's wads.There are 2 on their site for 10 guage 3 1/2 in.....1 1/2 oz of shot.


----------



## pennsyltucky (Oct 30, 2005)

thanks guys, i have all those bookmarked already...  ha they just dont tell me what i need to know.......

and they wont give any further info on their loads (printed or not) because of the legal responsibilites i guess.

im just gonna have to get the strain gauge setup and make my own i guess.

thankyou all for the help and info :beer:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

They won't give you any more info because they want you to buy their manuals.


----------



## pennsyltucky (Oct 30, 2005)

i think you may have missed my point. i own all the manuals listed here. they all have the same wimpy 10 ga loads (or very close). they wont expound on the data the have. they wont give any info on the loads that ARENT in the books. which is fine. i understand why they wont. 
i was lookin for any other info i could get. u cant get answers if u dont ask questions u know? 
u never know, maybe someone already went thru this whole process and would be willing to share a bit.......guess ill be the guinea pig this time :beer:


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Well, most of the info I have, their loads aren't wimpy, I have duplicated some of their hottest loads with steel without problems, but once I break about 1550, the patterns have huge holes in them, no matter what chokes I have used.


----------



## pennsyltucky (Oct 30, 2005)

lengthen your forcing cones out to around 3 1/2"-4" and use an extended imp cyl or open cyl choke. that let my 12 pattern perfect as fast as i could make it go. it has a killing pattern of about 36" at 45yards with steel 4's or 5's going 1740fps. it gets er done.


----------

